# Very strange,look at this



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I took a picture of my screen, so you could tell me why something like this happened. I was playing cards, and now this Jack of hearts is following me to each site I go to.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Check for unwanted toolbars and addons in your browser first, then scan with something like Spybot. You might also check your "programs and features" in the control panel to see if there is anything obvious to remove.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Norton scrubbed it away. It only happens when I play cards, strange. Thank's Nevada.


----------



## RDuke (May 11, 2013)

I can see what appears to be 3 toolbars on your screenshot.
Before you accept a download always check to make sure you're not accepting a toolbar or some other 3rd party add on. All you need to do is uncheck the boxes you find on the permission screen.


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

I think Jack just likes you.


----------

